# lillys party pics



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

okay guys here they are i'm still waiting on some pics from a few people too. bear with me some of these are not good.
party pics 06 pictures by imdiamondlilly - Photobucket

Display Pics 06 Bash pictures by imdiamondlilly - Photobucket


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks like everyone had a great time.

I actually thought about using a carport tent, then ran out of time. I like the way you used it, and will definately consider it next year.


----------

